# Jousting



## EugeneZ (Apr 9, 2010)

Unless I'm going crazy, I can't find the unique NPCs described in the Jousting section of Act 5 of _The Mad King's Banquet_. I could stop being lazy and develop them myself but if someone at EnWorld has them I'm sure a lot of Banquet DMs will be pleased to see them.


----------



## Eccles (May 2, 2010)

We've literally just played this, and I swear our GM was flipping to the back of the book to look at something!


----------



## EugeneZ (May 2, 2010)

Yeah! He was looking for the NPCs named in the section, but they are nowhere to be found!  He, like me, likely made up the challenge on the fly. Oh well, gotta keep on your toes, I suppose...


----------



## Eccles (May 2, 2010)

I'm not too sure that he was. (a) he's the publisher of the module, and (b) he was definitely referring to some column or another.


----------



## Morrus (May 2, 2010)

Yep, they were missing.  I simply used the stat blocks for Steppengard Infantry, Steppengard Knight, Steppengard Commander and a modified version of Konigsmarshal Malkan for Silvio.  Not ideal, but it worked.  We'll get an update with the correct stats out ASAP.


----------



## EugeneZ (May 2, 2010)

I ended up kind of making up a skill challenge on the fly that involved having a few seconds to judge your opponent (Insight, Perception) then the charge had two rolls: on in which the PCs could figure out a way to dodge the attack (Athletics, Endurance, Acrobatics) and a set Atheletics roll for the attack. I actually think it worked out well, based on my extremely limited understanding of jousting. All the PCs who were not very Athletic did well at observing their opponents and dodging, but couldn't actually unhorse their opponents. Since they're not trained in Athletics and presumably never jousted before, it kinda makes sense...


----------



## Morrus (May 5, 2010)

I've whipped this PDF together. Apologies for the crappy image resolution - it was done very quickly, but it should serve in a pinch. This PDF _replaces_ the jousting section in the book, and includes full stats for the jousters plus a new, exciting prize for the winner!


----------



## Morrus (May 13, 2010)

Update to the above post - I've removed that version because we now have a pretty official version!

Grab it here!


----------

